# I just left the GYB



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I was lucky enough to go with a disaster relief crew into galveston monday morning. After droping everything we had off at different shelters, I was able to make my way to the GYB. I personally walked down every dock and went to the old dry storage building. Its in realllly bad shape guys. I took about 150 photos of the GYB alone. I really dont want to load them all on this site because it will take up way to much space. If you give me your boat name and make i can check to see if i have pictures of it.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Jeff -- Thanks for the offer. 32 Blackfin FB "Pied Piper" White Hull with black trim Tied out between C & D (in front of C 19).

Jay


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Gulfstream Lady 53 restored Hatteras in GYB belongs to Dan Bulla a RFA Board member. Is she ok Dan said there were some boats loose bumping it but he is not allowed in yet?

Thanks ?


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

texas32 said:


> Jeff -- Thanks for the offer. 32 Blackfin FB "Pied Piper" White Hull with black trim Tied out between C & D (in front of C 19).
> 
> Jay


im almost positive your boat was floating right where you left it. It looked a little low in the water but its def. floating. Im checking for a picture


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

myprozac said:


> I was lucky enough to go with a disaster relief crew into galveston monday morning. After droping everything we had off at different shelters, I was able to make my way to the GYB. I personally walked down every dock and went to the old dry storage building. Its in realllly bad shape guys. I took about 150 photos of the GYB alone. I really dont want to load them all on this site because it will take up way to much space. If you give me your boat name and make i can check to see if i have pictures of it.


Please feel free to load them all right here. We have plenty of room. If we run out, I will personally arrange for more. It's no problem on this end. I would have given a thousand bucks for a pic of my boat yesterday.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Jeff Thanks for the reply -- I know I was lucky and she was just as I moored her thanks to aerial videos and the NOAA image I previously posted.
Going in to get her out tomorrow and any photos would be greatly appreciated.

Jay


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

jim smarr said:


> Gulfstream Lady 53 restored Hatteras in GYB belongs to Dan Bulla a RFA Board member. Is she ok Dan said there were some boats loose bumping it but he is not allowed in yet?
> 
> Thanks ?


Jeff 
She's tied out between C & D west of my Blackfin.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

jim smarr said:


> Gulfstream Lady 53 restored Hatteras in GYB belongs to Dan Bulla a RFA Board member. Is she ok Dan said there were some boats loose bumping it but he is not allowed in yet?
> 
> Thanks ?


That boat is there too floating. Ill check for a picture.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Amazing Grace is on A Dock
Tom and Laura Howell here
here is our email
[email protected]

Thank God for 2cool and Mont and its wonderful members in time of need.


----------



## Scott Harrison (May 16, 2006)

My friend Carter Frank would like to know about his boat " No Sabe"
Thanks in advance
Scott


----------



## Hired Gun (Jun 30, 2005)

Anyone needs large pump out capability and portable power hit me up.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Scott Harrison said:


> My friend Carter Frank would like to know about his boat " No Sabe"
> Thanks in advance
> Scott


No sabe is there and in good conditon. His capt did a reallllllly good job of tying it up.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

The Captain said:


> Amazing Grace is on A Dock
> Tom and Laura Howell here
> here is our email
> [email protected]
> ...


What type of boat is amazing grace and slip #, or do you have a picture i can use to find it


----------



## bigrome12 (Mar 14, 2008)

My boat is a 31 ft stamas express, named "Sea-King Knots". It was on B dock, slip 49.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

bigrome12 said:


> My boat is a 31 ft stamas express, named "Sea-King Knots". It was on B dock, slip 49.


Hey i dont remember seeing that boat.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

myprozac said:


> No sabe is there and in good conditon. His capt did a reallllllly good job of tying it up.


Some good news .. yaaayyyy!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Im gonna start putting up pics


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

1


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

2


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

3


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

4


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

5


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

6


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My Prozack should have over 100K rep point by midnight.

Great Job Man!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

7


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

8


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

JDF Turtle said:


> My Prozack should have over 100K rep point by midnight.
> 
> Great Job Man!


And he's answering so many questions.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

9


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

wow. Looks like the Cha Ching made it. This is some unbelievable footage. So many good memories started/ended at this place. Thanks MyProzac for the footage, hate to see all the destruction though.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

10


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

11


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

12


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

13


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats all for now. I might have more mixed in with other pic's but i have to go through it all. I took over a thousand pics of galveston in just 48 hours. None of this would be possible with out Dutch Treat's help. He PMed me this program FastStone resizer 2.6 to do batch resizing.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Holy *****, glad I got mine out before the storm.

my condolances to every one who has lost a boat at the hands of Ike.

I am sure we will all see a bigger and Better GYB someday in the near future.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I forgot to mention that its very difficult to get down these docks. You have to climb over lockers and boats the whole way down. Also if you think you are going to make it in by boat your not. There are ropes, sailes, lockers, and all sorts of stuff floating in the water there. Not to mention the gas and desil floating on top. I forgot about the mud and gunk on all the concrete. There is mud on everything.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## Kevin_Gressett (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the pic's, looks like my boat is still in the sling in good shape, I am trying to stay out of Galveston, just to stay out of the way, however if anyone makes it down there I am in B8, Would love to get a good picture of my boat, 35' Scarab.

Myprozac, special thanks for taking the time to help everyone out.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Jeff

Thank you so much for taking the time to post those photos. Now I have a real idea of what I will be up against to hopefully get my boat out of there in the morning. 
Sure enough the Boston Whaler that was in front of me hanging low in it's sling without a single line on it that I was sooo concerned about is now setting aft of my boat. 
Wow - the sailboat on the Port side of the Gulf Stream Lady is a real suprise.
Hope I get the oppurtunity in the future to shake your hand and personally say thanks.

Jay


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thats all heart breaking! Thank you Mr my prozac!


----------



## Kevin_Gressett (Dec 30, 2006)

Just a thought, how are we going to clean this up? Do we need to put together a "clean up weekend"? Is the GYB going to take care of it? We have a lot to clean up, dont know if it is to early to start getting a plan together or not but I am here to help, Looks like I am going to come out pretty good on this deal, only thing that comes to mind.....

Hurricane IKE.
Boat in GYB.. 100,000 $
5th wheel RV in Marshall, TX.. 45,000$
House in Clear Lake.. 215,000$
Beach House on Boliver... Gone
My Family and friends all OK...Priceless

This storm had the potiential to take everything I own, I am thankful that it didnt.

IF I can help anyone please feel free to contact me, Kevin 281-727-8822


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

*"My Family and friends all OK...Priceless"*

Priceless. Thank you.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

I have 5 full scuba tanks and had to replace a water heater from the storm (really odd timing), so I am busted for a couple of weeks. Going to head down League City way to make sure the inlaws are OK this weekend, anyone know if there someone at GYB I can talk to about offer my fins in case someone wants to recover anything off the bottom?

Wouldn't charge but maybe a cold one or three and a sammich. I have an underwater camera as well in case anyone wants to see.

Mr. Bulla was kind enough to take 6 of the 2cool spearo's on the Gulf Stream Lady, so I have no problems helping anyone out that may need it at the yacht basin. I would like to clear it with anyone at GYB first though, don't want to step on any toes, not sure if they would prohibit it because of the damage.

Shoot me a PM or just give me a buzz on the cell. 281-851-6424


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank You Myprozac.

How sad to see such destruction. And I'm sure there were those that were without insurance and my heart goes out to them. 

Also thanks for the tip about all the debrie and oil, etc. in the water.


----------



## seamonster2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I will help with the cleanup and recovery no charge let me know what yall need I have a generator so we power up the lifts individually and try and salvage boats ,mine is also here in houston safe if we need it to try and pull boats over to the ramp ,I also have a buddy that owns dive tech in houston I am sure he can recruit us some divers,sorry for everybodys loss ,call me if I can help 281-932-1182 Thanx Chris


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great job on the pics. Sorry for the loss of some of you guys. Their are some fine boats that got destroyed in those photos. Don't know where you guys start. How do you start with someones boat sitting right ontop of yours? Alotta work to be done. Wish I lived closer to help you guys out.


----------



## bigrome12 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks anyway for looking. and thanks for posting these pics. Even though I can't see exactly what happened to my boat, it certainly gives me an idea of what to expect. I owe you one.

I'm sorry to everyone for your losses, but if you're reading this post, you're still alive and doing okay. We'll all get new boats and be back on the water soon enough.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting these pics Jeff. Very sad indeed.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

You dont want to be getting in the water, or should I say gas and desil. Its so merky from all the mud everywhere that you would not be able to see 6inch in front of you. Im not sure how long it takes for the gas on the water to float away. Be careful McGiver



Mako Mike said:


> I have 5 full scuba tanks and had to replace a water heater from the storm (really odd timing), so I am busted for a couple of weeks. Going to head down League City way to make sure the inlaws are OK this weekend, anyone know if there someone at GYB I can talk to about offer my fins in case someone wants to recover anything off the bottom?
> 
> Wouldn't charge but maybe a cold one or three and a sammich. I have an underwater camera as well in case anyone wants to see.
> 
> ...


----------



## "REEl LOCO" (Apr 3, 2008)

*"REEL LOCO"*

I have a 36' blue and white sportfish in slip A-36 "REEL LOCO" if you have any info I would appreciate it. thanks


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

JDF Turtle said:


> My Prozack should have over 100K rep point by midnight.
> 
> Great Job Man!


Green from me.


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

*Donzi*

Anyone notice on page 3 that the white donzi with blue and red boot striped is being help up by a sling from the slip one over?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like it could have been worse. The marina apparently burned...
Lots of good memories in there.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

myprozac said:


> You dont want to be getting in the water, or should I say gas and desil. Its so merky from all the mud everywhere that you would not be able to see 6inch in front of you. Im not sure how long it takes for the gas on the water to float away. Be careful McGiver


The fuel in the water isn't an issue, will just be prepared for it and lather up with dish soap, everything will rinse right off. With Scuba you have clean air, so that isn't an issue.

The murk isn't an issue either. You can actually see a foot or two, will just be prepared for it and won't take any risks. If I don't think I can do it safely, I won't do it.

Offer still stands. If anyone needs a diver or know of someone that needs a diver, I'll help. Sport me a brew and call it even, not looking to make a buck, just want to help my fellow blue water brothers.

Cell: 281-851-6424


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Where are all of the abandoned boats going??


----------



## FinHed (Feb 28, 2006)

Scott, tell Carter that the No Sabe is floating and has survived the storm.
Capt. Shane


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Jeez, the pictures are depressing. Im truly sorry for you guys who took severe damage or even lost your beautiful boats. Its one thing replacing a 20k 10 year old MAjek...i couldnt imagine the gut bomb id feel seeing my 300k Bertram upside down or sitting in 6 foot of water.

Good luck guys, i hope everything turns out fine. It is a true statement to say "as long as no one was hurt" but to a lot of us, our boats are part of our family. I know ours is.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Man, in a couple of those pics it looks like someone took the boat and just rotated it 180 degrees in the sling (upside down).



Kelly


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Sickening to suggest, but Texas Great Barrier Reef project is where I would want mine to go if it was totalled.



Wakerider1424 said:


> Where are all of the abandoned boats going??


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks so much for sharing the images. Sad day in our marine enviroment. 

Good luck to all that have become come a part of Ikes destruction..

Again... Thanks for taking the time to share with us..


----------



## Weedguard (Dec 27, 2005)

*Grace*

B89 Grace, How did she look
Thanks
BK


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

we got pics of the outside of ours. they let our surveyor go on island yesterday for one hour to look at twenty boats at GYB. ours has 30K damage just to flybridge, we think it sunk and popped up. we let our insurance know that power is down. and we all know about leaking packing glands.........SO........... and we heard yacht basin may be closed for about a year. no where to take our boat as of this point to really check it out. Not drivable. 
Pray that you all faired well. God Bless


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

ReefDonkey said:


> Anyone notice on page 3 that the white donzi with blue and red boot striped is being help up by a sling from the slip one over?


Its funny you noticed that. Thats slip c57 "no status quo" The owner of that donzi was with me taking pictures. There is not one scratch on it. I dont know how we are going to get it out safely.


----------



## flatsflyer (May 14, 2008)

*GYC C-39*

Jeff,

I have (had) a 24 foot Grady White in C39. Kissed it goodbye last Thursday. Do you have any pictures after Ike?

Al


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

flatsflyer said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I have (had) a 24 foot Grady White in C39. Kissed it goodbye last Thursday. Do you have any pictures after Ike?
> 
> Al


Was this the grady next to "bite me" bc that grady was still there.


----------



## Reel Woman (May 21, 2004)

*Jeff,*

Thanks for posting these pics. Thursday I was thanking my luck stars that Child's Play was in the dry storage building. Friday afternoon I was wishing that she had been in a sling on the water. Not so sure now what I should have wished for. Personally I would have preferred her a wet death than a firey one.

Tom, glad to see the Amazing Grace is not a total loss. I'm sure Laura is dissappointed. Noticed the Gypsey Rose made it. Any news of The Crickett? Wayne & Susan's boat?

If anyone is sincerely interested in getting a group together to help with the clean up shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]. I will contact Eddie to see if he is open to accepting outside help yet. Maybe once things have calmed down a get together as just a moral booster?

I'm going to miss my boat and even as much just hanging out at the yacht basin! Many great memories and friendships made there. For those of you cleaning up, be careful! Hopefully, they will let us come down by this weekend.

Kim


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Reel Woman said:


> Thanks for posting these pics. Thursday I was thanking my luck stars that Child's Play was in the dry storage building. Friday afternoon I was wishing that she had been in a sling on the water. Not so sure now what I should have wished for. Personally I would have preferred her a wet death than a firey one.
> 
> Tom, glad to see the Amazing Grace is not a total loss. I'm sure Laura is dissappointed. Noticed the Gypsey Rose made it. Any news of The Crickett? Wayne & Susan's boat?
> 
> ...


hey girl, its me laura, so sorry about your boat,and all the others that have losses but i am thankful that you are ok. how is trudy. Thank goodness for friends. Luv and hugs and prayers.
here is my email, maybe we could help, give me a shout
[email protected]


----------



## Reel Roper (Sep 17, 2008)

Jeff,

Thanks so much for posting these photos...I am all for getting a cleanup crew together as soon as we are allowed back in. 

If anyone needs a hand let me know... I also have a generator that I'm sure could be connected to the lifts if need be. 

Sean


----------



## AQUAA MANN (Jul 24, 2008)

thank you... i am glad to here everybodys boats are alright.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Those pictures make me want to puke. Sorry for everyone's loss.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

AQUAA MANN said:


> thank you... i am glad to here everybodys boats are alright.


Uhh, might want to reconsider that statement. If you didn't notice, there are a lot of people's boats that are NOT alright.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jun 30, 2005)

Just got back from a run down today. I was suprised to see it is not as boad as it soounds on the board. There are some great boats on the bottom to be sure, but for a marina of that type so close to the gulf I was expecting a lot worse. Most of the displaced boats have minor damage, especially the sling boats. Gona be a mess to get right, but if the crews are careful there are lots of boats there to be saved to fish again. Good luck to all, we'll be making another run tomorrow, same as before, if you have unaddressed concerns at GYB, my cell is 281-216-1619


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i was just able to check out these pics and am not sure what to say. this is very sad! i will have a hell of a story of my ride with IKE in my home on the bayou here in galveston in the next few weeks or so with some killer pics to go with it. hope everyone was safe.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Does anyone see the Texas Parks and Wildlife boat "The Murchinson" in all the pictures, or do you know how it did? Maybe it's there and I just don't see it? Or maybe they moved it before the storm? It was on D dock, the first slip on the right close to the bathrooms.

Trudy


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

allicat said:


> Does anyone see the Texas Parks and Wildlife boat "The Murchinson" in all the pictures, or do you know how it did? Maybe it's there and I just don't see it? Or maybe they moved it before the storm? It was on D dock, the first slip on the right close to the bathrooms.
> 
> Trudy


She was moved out of GYB well ahead of the storm. As of last Fri she hadn't been moved back. In the past I seem to recall they move her up towards the Turning Basin for storm events.

Jay


----------



## Captain Randy (Sep 16, 2005)

*BHYC*



allicat said:


> Does anyone see the Texas Parks and Wildlife boat "The Murchinson" in all the pictures, or do you know how it did? Maybe it's there and I just don't see it? Or maybe they moved it before the storm? It was on D dock, the first slip on the right close to the bathrooms.
> 
> Trudy


I saw the Capt. Murchinson today at Bridge Harbor looked ok.

Randy


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------

